# S15.



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So we don’t just source GT-Rs…therefore something a little different…

Following on from the original wanted thread on GTROC from Guy in Cyprus, we discussed the sourcing of an s15 for him.

He wanted “Newera conditioned” low mileage example in white, as stock as possible, that had been lovingly cared for.

So we went about sourcing such a car and this is the result. 

The car has been garaged all its life in Japan and is as clean as you can get for S15’s


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It looks a peach.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Always liked s15's. That looks very original and looked after!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

i love silvias, that one looks brand new, whats the mileage?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

One owner from new, non smoker, 56,000km and never driven hard. As Silvias are usually used for drifting, they've often had accidents - this one hasn't. Not even a supermarket pin dent.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Miguel/Matty,how much would one of those cost landed in the UK roughly in that spec if you dont mind me asking...send via pm if required....Ive always loved the s-bodies and in particular the 15!!?possibly would make me sell the GTT for one


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The market in Japan is such that mint original Spec R S15's are the most sought after and ragged, crash repaired & abused examples - which are the norm aren't. Low mileage, mint & low budget won't realistically mix though.

There's a wide range of pricing for Spec R S15's, much as there's a wide range of pricing for tired old R32 GT-R's and proper quality well looked after examples.

This one wasn't cheap as it's not only mint but very low mileage - It'll be on our site shortly, in the sold section of course.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

certainly an very mint 15..well played guys for sourcing that one!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

JDM floor mats are awesome!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Another beautiful car from newera.:thumbsup: I remember you guys had a White S15 with a kit and big wing, I loved that car. :clap:

What is the average price of an s15 landed in the uk, as I would rebuild the car so wouldn't have to be perfect like the one above.?


----------



## mesa (Apr 14, 2011)

thats one fine s15


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

What a find Miguel, that's stunning and look better than new, the new owner must be so pleased with this. :thumbsup:

Must get my funds up fast, feeling that itch!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

jim-lm said:


> Another beautiful car from newera.:thumbsup: I remember you guys had a White S15 with a kit and big wing, I loved that car. :clap:
> 
> What is the average price of an s15 landed in the uk, as I would rebuild the car so wouldn't have to be perfect like the one above.?


details of the s15 willbe up on the site soon

around GT-R money tho for a really lovely expample.

i think you mean our japanese demo car? that we shipped to the UK?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

^^^^^ Thats the beast matt, now that car is sex on wheels big time :thumbsup:
Cheers for posting that :clap:


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Very tidy. Really like the interior on that as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

if i were to be tempted away from the gtr, that would do it!


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> if i were to be tempted away from the gtr, that would do it!


Drive one for a bit, and I almost guarantee you you would.. 

I got rid of my S15 Spec S a couple of years ago and then both GTRs, dabbled with big horsepower and even a Smart and finally decided that there's nothing like pure, simple, light RWD fun 

Call me crazy, but I want a good all-rounder I can drive all the time with ease.. not just an occasional beast in the garage


----------

